# plucking my yorkies ears wow !!!



## Mr.bigs mama (Nov 15, 2008)

I am having a very hard time with grooming mr.big hes so wiggley and spastic he absolutley hate every second of brushing washing clipping plucking and its soooo frustrating .. Ive learned quite a bit of things here on basic training such as jumping up on me and the whole dominating issue we had with big he sooo thinks hes the boss and needs every single bit of MY ATTENTION but were working threw this but the grooming is a disaster i cant keep him still enough to pluck his ears I tryed the treat then pluck then treat haha not working ???


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe have a partner help hold him...then you only have 'one part' of the dog to deal with; his head\ears.  

Do you groom on an actual grooming table? Us groomers have tables that help keep the dogs in place, so if you are trying to do this 'freely' you should consider acquiring a table of some sort to help keep him still (er!). You may even be able to utilize something you already have, but just get a grooming arm for the current table or counter set up. 

Good luck with him...sounds like he's a little troublemaker. Tehehe


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Be careful plucking ears by yourself. I would get someone to help you. If you do not, and she moves, you could damage her ears. You can also get a numbing powder to both absorb moisture, making it easier to pluck and more comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.bigs mama (Nov 15, 2008)

how do you mean I could damage his ears wow I dont want to do that I just usually pull a few hairs at a time just to keep it from getting over run with hairs he really dosent have alot hes had it done a few times at the groomers hes just real dramatic and Im very sensitive about him being stressed out or tramatized from the groomers hes a bit of a baby and Im a push over and he knows it ..

thanks for the advise and no I dont have a table or anything like that set up I just usually have him in my lap haha and hes strong for just weighing 6 pounds and quick but Im very carful ...


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I think that craven meant that if you are using hemostats to have someone hold your dog. The reason being that if the dog jumps or moves you could poke or catch the folds of the ear. If you are using your fingers you should be safe. But it is much easier with a helper!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Try using a pumice stone to grip the hairs.. It seems with my kids that when i use it, it tends to get more hair out with less pulling and discomfort.

I have to hand strip my girls and they hate when i do the sensitive areas..but ever since i started using the pumice they dont complain as much! Good luck!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, I did mean if you are using hemostats. Sorry, I work for a vet And that is what we use. I just assumed. You should be safe with your fingers. And he will be dramatic, you are pulling hair out of his ears. But it will be worth it. Ear infections are much more painful than a few seconds of discomfort.


----------



## Mr.bigs mama (Nov 15, 2008)

THANKS for the help yeah im just using my fingers but I will definatley be careful while doing it Ill just ask my vet to do it I do tend to over worry he is very well groomed and taken care of but ya never know what could happen after reading about the groomers here what they have seen on the little guys I will take extra time with the small things and making sure its done properly thanks agian ...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you get some Ear Powder, those hairs will come out really easy, because you can grip them very well. Just puff a good bit in the ear canal, and go to work.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Any of yall that pluck their ears on a regular basis have any pictures about how much hair we're talking about. ( Inside the ear) I usually just trim the hair out of my dogs ears with some scissors, being careful of course and usually with a helper. I also dry their ears fully after a bath. I was just wondering how much hair is left after the pulling. I have hemostats, David


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have any photos of an ear canal after pulling the hair out, but done correctly, there should be absolutely NO hair inside the ear canal whatsoever. If there is alot of hair in there, or the ears haven't been plucked for awhile, I will not pull it all at once, as it can be too irritating. Ideally, the ears are kept up with and the hair pulled regularly. Some dogs like Schnauzers and poodles have TONS of hair in there. The ear canal should be completely free of hair when done. This is a controversial issue though. Some vets and groomers believe that the hair is better off left in the canal, and just trimmed flush with the outside of the ear. Some dogs do fine that way, some would just have chronic ear infections, etc. Every dog is different, so there is some leeway there I think.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

David, sorry for the delay in getting you pictures of ears. I forgot all about it, sorry. Here are some pics of a schnauzer I did yesterday. There is a before and after. I use a 40 blade to shave as much of the inside of the ear as I can, leaving just the hair growing up from the canal itself to be pulled. I like for my ears to be at least as clean as this dogs'.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

Graco 22 , You are so nice to post the pictures for me, I really appreciate it. I am going to see if I can get their ears that nice looking. They have floppy ears> not cropped so I thought it might be even more important to take the hair out.They will sit pretty still for a while, especially if I give them a treat every so often. Those ears look nice. You are the best, David


----------

